# 3.2 v6 noise from top of engine



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

About to buy v6, on a 2008 plate 54k but on second viewing i can hear what seems to be like a pumping sound,coming from near to oil filler cap,the alui block section just behind were cap screws in,its there when engine cold,not as noticeable when hot and as you rev engine it speeds up then slows down then continues at idle,
Im trying to explain best i can hope someone can explain this to me :?:


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Does it sound like marbles rolling around in a metal can? If so, the timing chain has some slack in it. Usually caused from premature wear on the exhaust cam adjuster sprocket or on the plastic chain sliders (or stretched chain at higher miles). It happens to a lot of VR6s. Some people drive on it to 150k miles, some replace it right away when they hear the sound. Some guys don't replace it and the chain can eventually slip and cause the engine to need a new top end. It's a gamble, but if you replace it when you hear the sound or every 100k miles you should be fine. It's a ~$2000 job though if you don't have a warranty.


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Does it sound like marbles rolling around in a metal can? If so, the timing chain has some slack in it. Usually caused from premature wear on the exhaust cam adjuster sprocket or on the plastic chain sliders (or stretched chain at higher miles). It happens to a lot of VR6s. Some people drive on it to 150k miles, some replace it right away when they hear the sound. Some guys don't replace it and the chain can eventually slip and cause the engine to need a new top end. It's a gamble, but if you replace it when you hear the sound or every 100k miles you should be fine. It's a ~$2000 job though if you don't have a warranty.


 Cheers,So is timing chain on same side as where oil filler cap is,as sound coming from there,its not that loud but not like marbles as the sound increases and decreases at same rate as engine and when fully reved you can hear it for sound of engine


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

kev6699-123 said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it sound like marbles rolling around in a metal can? If so, the timing chain has some slack in it. Usually caused from premature wear on the exhaust cam adjuster sprocket or on the plastic chain sliders (or stretched chain at higher miles). It happens to a lot of VR6s. Some people drive on it to 150k miles, some replace it right away when they hear the sound. Some guys don't replace it and the chain can eventually slip and cause the engine to need a new top end. It's a gamble, but if you replace it when you hear the sound or every 100k miles you should be fine. It's a ~$2000 job though if you don't have a warranty.
> ...


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

kev6699-123 said:


> kev6699-123 said:
> 
> 
> > Blaylock1988 said:
> ...


MRQAUD i cant reply to your message can you help as i am interested


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

The area you noted in the picture is the general area the timing chain is at.

Mine is making the light marbles in a can sound, and it also speeds up with engine RPM and I can hear it while driving at very low speeds with a wall next to me.

Here is an example of a timing chain with slack: 




and here is after the timing chain/sliders replacement: 




I don't want to scare you away from the car, its an awesome car and engine, but it isn't faultless.


----------



## dea (Jan 3, 2015)

Do note that this is an engine-out replacement job and it will cost due to the labor. Replacing mine was over 2k€. If you search my post history you'll find more details.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

No it isn't an engine-out job, but it is a DSG-off job (in the US anyways).

Kev, did you buy the car? You should take a video and post it up so we can see if you may be having the same or different issue.


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> The area you noted in the picture is the general area the timing chain is at.
> 
> Mine is making the light marbles in a can sound, and it also speeds up with engine RPM and I can hear it while driving at very low speeds with a wall next to me.
> 
> ...


Cheers watched both examples and on the first video about 7 seconds in thats the noise (not the loud ticking that sounds like tappets) the quieter noise,you can also hear it just at the end!


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ive done a few of theses repairs and its only box out job. Now if the chains r rattling would have thought u would have an eml light for incorrect alocation on g28 i havernt watched the vids but the dmf fly wheels chatter a bit at different temps and the noise travels up in the area your issue is
mignt b an option to your concern


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> No it isn't an engine-out job, but it is a DSG-off job (in the US anyways).
> 
> Kev, did you buy the car? You should take a video and post it up so we can see if you may be having the same or different issue.


Havent bought car yet so willtry and get video and post it. :idea:


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Lmilly1 said:


> Ive done a few of theses repairs and its only box out job. Now if the chains r rattling would have thought u would have an eml light for incorrect alocation on g28 i havernt watched the vids but the dmf fly wheels chatter a bit at different temps and the noise travels up in the area your issue is
> mignt b an option to your concern


Can you have a look at vid and tell me if it is a concern,and if so how much to repair ? please


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

kev6699-123 said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > The area you noted in the picture is the general area the timing chain is at.
> ...


You can hear it as i do at 10 - 16 seconds in thats the sound its in back ground most of time .


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

He had a listen to the vid it sounds as the the chain is chattering on the timing cover
In my opinion if there is no wear on the teeth on the cam phasers all it will need is new timing chains top n bottom new guides and tensioner. And bolt tensioner . I'm expecting 200-300 in bits the rest in labour other than this v6 ain't a bad lump


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Lmilly1 said:


> He had a listen to the vid it sounds as the the chain is chattering on the timing cover
> In my opinion if there is no wear on the teeth on the cam phasers all it will need is new timing chains top n bottom new guides and tensioner. And bolt tensioner . I'm expecting 200-300 in bits the rest in labour other than this v6 ain't a bad lump


Thanks,can i ask how many hours labour est? and does it need doing now to avoid damage? its only done 52,000 miles with full history.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kev6699-123 said:


> Thanks,can i ask how many hours labour est? and does it need doing now to avoid damage? its only done 52,000 miles with full history.


Hi, If it is the timing chain @ 52k miles then I wouldn't expect the service history to be very good, as they usually last twice as long. Frequent oil changes it hasn't had.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

With out referring to elsa I'd say 12-14 hr s . I was replaycing theses mainly on the a3s at anything from 40-60k due to they were in warranty to be fair the tt,s weren't as problematic mainly the fly wheels.


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> kev6699-123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks,can i ask how many hours labour est? and does it need doing now to avoid damage? its only done 52,000 miles with full history.
> ...


Its got fully stamped history,so may be ??????


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Lmilly1 said:


> With out referring to elsa I'd say 12-14 hr s . I was replaycing theses mainly on the a3s at anything from 40-60k due to they were in warranty to be fair the tt,s weren't as problematic S
> 
> So what should i offer,in respect of this ????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's approx an £1800 job..The amount of wear can be checked using VCDS/VagCom..
Hoggy.


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm missing a trick here £1800!! I'm assuming it depends on what there replacing! But ive still got a set of brand new phasers and controll block for the tt as they r different to the a3, now that's another story :lol: 
But I would b trying to get at least 1500 off or get them to repair it!
If privert I'd try n push 2k off. You don't ask u don't get!


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,The amount of wear can be checked using VCDS/VagCom..
> Hoggy.


I'm assuming your unabout the timing angles here and if basic settings is possible on the cams?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

From what I've gathered, chain stretch can be measured with Vag-Com, but it won't show if you have premature wear on sliders or gears. Both situations cause the noise and both can cause catastrophic damage though.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Personally I'd walk away from a car like this as your starting off on the wrong foot. Having to spend the better part of 2K on your new car it not a good start to ownership. 
Likewise, trying to get the owner to knock £2K off the price would be hopeful. If someone turned up buy my car and asked to knock £2K off the price, I'd promptly show them the door for taking the piss...
If the owner is unaware of the issue then god knows what else is wrong with the car and likewise, if the owner is aware of it and didn't mention it I'd stay well clear of them...


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Lmilly1 said:


> I'm missing a trick here £1800!! I'm assuming it depends on what there replacing! But ive still got a set of brand new phasers and controll block for the tt as they r different to the a3, now that's another story :lol:
> But I would b trying to get at least 1500 off or get them to repair it!
> If privert I'd try n push 2k off. You don't ask u don't get!


Thanks for advice


----------



## kev6699-123 (Aug 12, 2015)

MrQaud said:


> Personally I'd walk away from a car like this as your starting off on the wrong foot. Having to spend the better part of 2K on your new car it not a good start to ownership.
> Likewise, trying to get the owner to knock £2K off the price would be hopeful. If someone turned up buy my car and asked to knock £2K off the price, I'd promptly show them the door for taking the piss...
> If the owner is unaware of the issue then god knows what else is wrong with the car and likewise, if the owner is aware of it and didn't mention it I'd stay well clear of them...


Thats what im thinking,may be i should be looking at a 2.0 tfsi auto if possible


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

kev6699-123 said:


> Lmilly1 said:
> 
> 
> > He had a listen to the vid it sounds as the the chain is chattering on the timing cover
> ...


It's around 7 hours labour. I had my timing chain and flywheel replaced a few months ago at 50k.

The car drives like new now.

From my invoice, the work for the timing chain and tensioners alone was £1100, with the flywheel £2400 in total.

My chains were only slightly stretched, but for peace of mind, I had the work done.


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Is that 1100 for timing job then 1300 for flywheel replaced ???
Only reason I ask is u have to remove the box and dmf to do the timing chains I'm almost certain it's a longer book time than 7hr or is that's after the gear box is removed?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

You have to remove the transmission then the flywheel anyways just to get to the chains so there isn't much extra work. Those DMFs are really expensive.


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Did they replace the cam phasers and all gears ? Or just chains , tensioners n guides ?

U gan get the dmfs for about £400 that's y I was trying to work out the pricing from above
What I was saying the pricing don't add up! I'm well aware what the job intails I'm just trying to work out how the job was explained and sold to the above customer sorry if I miss led any one just trying to help out.


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Lmilly1 said:


> Is that 1100 for timing job then 1300 for flywheel replaced ???
> Only reason I ask is u have to remove the box and dmf to do the timing chains I'm almost certain it's a longer book time than 7hr or is that's after the gear box is removed?


The total was £2400, I was only referring to the timing chain regarding the hours.

With the flywheel job, it was only an extra 3 hours to do the timing chain. I think in total it was around 11 hours for all the work.


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ye sounds about right. I recall doing them in the 8hr day but used to get good time on warranty 
That's y I was going for 14 hr with 4 wheel alighnment and adjustments  
Glad it's all sorted for u and with the new dmf as well should b good for another 50k


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Apologies, just checked my invoice and the chains were 6 hours and the flywheel and clutch 9 hours.

Seems like the guys did more work than I thought.


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

My mate drove it before and after all the work and he was shocked with the difference.

Glad I got the work done!


----------

